# الفرق بين (Standard) و (Code)



## مصطفى الوكيل (25 يونيو 2016)

الفرق بين (Standard) و (Code)​


----------



## سلام العالم (25 يوليو 2016)

أحسن الله إليكم


----------



## emad lashin (13 أغسطس 2016)

نقدم لكم اسمى كلمات الشكر والعرفان بالجميل لكم لتعاونكم بتقديمكم المزيد من عوامل نجاحنا


----------



## nofal (13 أغسطس 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م-محمد رمضان (13 أغسطس 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (13 أغسطس 2016)

Specification - Defines the technical requirements of a piece of equipment, often requiring adherence to a particular national or international standard. Often custom written for a particular purpose it allows the customer to specify particular additions, changes or deletions to any specified standard for his particular use.


Code - Often termed design code, this is a document which defines the method of designing a particular piece of plant or equipment, e.g. B 31.4 is a design code, which specifies how you design a liquid pipeline under all sorts of different conditions


This is an extract from the introduction which explains it better

The Code sets forth engineering requirements deemed necessary for safe design and construction
of pressure piping. While safety is the basic consideration, this factor alone will not necessarily
govern the final specifications for any piping system. The designer is cautioned that the Code
is not a design handbook; it does not do away with the need for the designer or for competent
engineering judgment.
To the greatest possible extent, Code requirements for design are stated in terms of basic design
principles and formulas. These are supplemented as necessary with specific requirements to
ensure uniform application of principles and to guide selection and application of piping elements.
The Code prohibits designs and practices known to be unsafe and contains warnings where
caution, but not prohibition, is warranted.


A Standard is a national or international document which sets out how a particular item is to be designed, fabricated and tested so that it meets certain minimum requirements for safety and operation and allows "standardisation" of certain items to prevent multiple version being used. An example would be ASME B 16.5 - Pipe flanges​


----------



## Tafraout salim (14 أغسطس 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (23 نوفمبر 2016)

لك كل الشكر


----------

